# Problems with pkg(ng)



## ikbendeman (Dec 9, 2014)

I almost always build my ports using `make` or ports-mgmt/portmaster, however, I cannot seem to get `pkg` to work. When I run `pkg search insert_string_here` the search never returns anything. This is the same on FreeBSD 10.0, 10.1, and even on Dragonfly BSD. My /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf is the default. I am running amd64. `pkg` does allow me to install packages that I manually `fetch`. Can anyone help? I had to use this to install multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins-bad as I could not get it to build but `pkg search gstreamer` returned nothing.


----------



## felix (Dec 9, 2014)

I executed the command `pkg search gstreamer` and got the result:


```
#pkg search gstreamer
gstreamer-0.10.36_2
gstreamer-ffmpeg-0.10.13_3
gstreamer-plugins-0.10.36_4,3
gstreamer-plugins-a52dec-0.10.19_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-aalib-0.10.31_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-all-1.3.0.10.1_15
gstreamer-plugins-amrnb-0.10.19_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-amrwbdec-0.10.19_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-annodex-0.10.31_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-bad-0.10.23_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-buzztard-0.7.0
gstreamer-plugins-bz2-0.10.23_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-cairo-0.10.31_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-cdaudio-0.10.23_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-cdio-0.10.19_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.36_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-core-0.10_13
gstreamer-plugins-dts-0.10.23_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-dv-0.10.31_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-dvd-0.10.19_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-esound-0.10.31_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-faac-0.10.23_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-faad-0.10.23_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-flac-0.10.31_2,3
gstreamer-plugins-flite-0.10.23_2,3
gstreamer-plugins-fluendo-mp3-0.10.20_1
gstreamer-plugins-fluendo-mpegdemux-0.10.71_1
gstreamer-plugins-gconf-0.10.31_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-gdkpixbuf-0.10.31_2,3
gstreamer-plugins-gio-0.10.36_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-gl-0.10.3_3
gstreamer-plugins-gme-0.10.23_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.36_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-gnonlin-0.10.17_1
gstreamer-plugins-good-0.10.31_2,3
gstreamer-plugins-gsm-0.10.23_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-hal-0.10.31_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-jack-0.10.31_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-jpeg-0.10.31_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-ladspa-0.10.23_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-lame-0.10.19_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-libcaca-0.10.31_2,3
gstreamer-plugins-libmms-0.10.23_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-libpng-0.10.31_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-libvisual-0.10.36_2,3
gstreamer-plugins-mad-0.10.19_2,3
gstreamer-plugins-moodbar-0.1.2_7
gstreamer-plugins-mp3-0.10.0_1
gstreamer-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.19_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-mpeg2enc-0.10.23_2,3
gstreamer-plugins-musepack-0.10.23_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-nas-0.10.23_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-neon-0.10.23_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-ogg-0.10.36_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-opencv-0.10.23_2,3
gstreamer-plugins-opus-0.10.23_4,3
gstreamer-plugins-pango-0.10.36_2,3
gstreamer-plugins-pulse-0.10.31_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-resindvd-0.10.23_3,3
gstreamer-plugins-schroedinger-0.10.23_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-sdl-0.10.23_2,3
gstreamer-plugins-shout2-0.10.31_2,3
gstreamer-plugins-sidplay-0.10.19_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-sndfile-0.10.23_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-soundtouch-0.10.23_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-soup-0.10.31_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-speex-0.10.31_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-taglib-0.10.31_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-theora-0.10.36_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-twolame-0.10.19_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-ugly-0.10.19_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-v4l2-0.10.31_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-vdpau-0.10.23_2,3
gstreamer-plugins-vorbis-0.10.36_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-vp8-0.10.23_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-wavpack-0.10.31_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-x264-0.10.19_4,3
gstreamer-plugins-xvid-0.10.23_1,3
gstreamer-qt4-0.10.3_3
gstreamer1-1.2.4
gstreamer1-libav-1.2.4_1
gstreamer1-plugins-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-a52dec-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-aalib-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-all-1.2_1
gstreamer1-plugins-amrnb-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-amrwbdec-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-assrender-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-bad-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-cairo-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-cdio-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-cdparanoia-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-core-1.2.0
gstreamer1-plugins-curl-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-dts-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-dv-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-dvdread-1.2.4_1
gstreamer1-plugins-faac-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-faad-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-flac-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-flite-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-gdkpixbuf-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-gme-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-gnonlin-1.2.1
gstreamer1-plugins-good-1.2.4_1
gstreamer1-plugins-gsm-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-jack-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-jpeg-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-kate-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-lame-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-libcaca-1.2.4_1
gstreamer1-plugins-libmms-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-libvisual-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-mad-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-modplug-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-mpeg2dec-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-mpeg2enc-1.2.4_1
gstreamer1-plugins-neon-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-ogg-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-opencv-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-openjpeg-1.2.4_1
gstreamer1-plugins-opus-1.2.4_1
gstreamer1-plugins-pango-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-png-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-resindvd-1.2.4_1
gstreamer1-plugins-rtmp-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-schroedinger-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-shout2-1.2.4_1
gstreamer1-plugins-sidplay-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-soundtouch-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-soup-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-spandsp-1.2.4_1
gstreamer1-plugins-speex-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-taglib-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-theora-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-twolame-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-ugly-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-v4l2-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-vorbis-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-vpx-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-wavpack-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-webp-1.2.4_1
gstreamer1-plugins-x-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-x264-1.2.4_1
gstreamer1-plugins-ximagesrc-1.2.4
gstreamer1-plugins-zbar-1.2.4_1
gstreamer1-qt4-1.2.0
gstreamer1-vaapi-0.5.7_2
gstreamermm-0.10.10.2_1
hs-gstreamer-0.12.5.0_1
phonon-gstreamer-4.8.0
py27-gstreamer-0.10.22_3
py27-gstreamer1-1.2.1_1
py33-gstreamer1-1.2.1_1
rubygem-clutter-gstreamer-2.2.3
rubygem-gstreamer-2.2.3
#
```


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 9, 2014)

Do you have a working repository? What is the output of `# pkg update -f` and `# pkg -vv`?


----------

